# Ridge vent not performing



## turbomangt (Sep 21, 2009)

Last year when we put on a new roof we also put on ridge vents on our three peaks. All roof vents and gable vents were removed which according to the research I did was the way to go. well the other day the outside temp was around 78* with a nice breeze, when I went in the attic it was hotter then hell. did we make the wrong choice? Now I'm trying toi decide if I need an attic fan????????


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you have any soffit venting, or any venting on the eaves?


----------



## turbomangt (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, in fact when they were putting up the aluminum soffits they even make extra cut outs for more ventilation


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

How long is the ridge? It may simply be too short. 

You say they cut extra openings for the soffit vents, but is the soffit blocked with insulation? How many soffit vents did they install? What square footage is your attic?

The attic's always going to be hotter than the outside even with fans. How hot is hot as hell?


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

Did they use perforated soffit exclusively ? When I do retrofits on old houses I remove 4 foot sections of plywood or whatever the original soffit was , then I alternate every third rafter with a Moore vent ( the polystyrene louvers) and go with complete perforated soffit. I also agree that the Ridge Vent might be short and not cut out enough. I have never had a problem with Ridge Vents.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

What is the total square footage of your attic floor space?

What is the manufacturers specified NFVA for the intake vent panels in totality and all of the NFVA for the brand of exhaust ridge venting installed?

How hot is Hotter Than Hell?

Ed


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

turbomangt said:


> Yes, in fact when they were putting up the aluminum soffits they even make extra cut outs for more ventilation


 That may be, but is there a clear path for air to move from soffit to ridge??


----------



## turbomangt (Sep 21, 2009)

As a home owner, you do what research you can on the contractor then you assume they know what they are doing, one think I did mention to the roofer, after ridge vent was installed, I went in the attic, on a bright sunny day, turned the lights out and noticed that light did not reflect from the ridge vent down the entire run, their were sections no light came in at all, which after reading these posts, I suspect if the ridge out cuts were made correctly. what advice would you suggest from here, I still have a year left on workmanship, any of you guys in chicago for a second opinion on this?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm full of opinions.  You may be able to post pics and we can reply with our opinions. However at this point, if there's nothing in it for me, I would have to chanrge an inspection fee to come out and take a look. Free estimates really only applies when I can get something back for my time spent. I am always happy to help a consumer in any way that I can, but time is money afterall, and there aren't enough hours in the day.

Should I assume you are in the Chicago area? If so who did your roof?


----------



## turbomangt (Sep 21, 2009)

Harris construction out of streamwood IL, they are a general and also did my siding and did an excellant job on that, however they have a roofing crew that only does roofs:no:..I live in Roselle


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

turbomangt said:


> Harris construction out of streamwood IL, they are a general and also did my siding and did an excellant job on that, however they have a roofing crew that only does roofs:no:..I live in Roselle


Which Harris Construction?

The one that just got licensed this year in February, or the window exteriors company that has been in business 2 years, but advertises since 1997?

http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/LicenseLoo...=h&initial=&type=NAME&rowcount=15&checkbox=on


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...rch&rlz=1R2GGLL_en&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

I've got 2 roofing jobs and 1 siding job coming up in Streamwood in the next few weeks.

Ed


----------



## turbomangt (Sep 21, 2009)

The window exterior company


----------



## roofingcolorado1 (May 13, 2010)

You want to make sure there is a clear path from the soffit vents to the ridge vents. If there is insulation blocking the passageway then that would definitely cause a problem. It also matters which type of ridge vent you used. The cobra ridge vents always seem to work well and I typically use the baffled ridge vent for strength. In the Denver Roofing scene, ridge vents are becoming more popular but still are not as popular as they are on the east coast.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

A ridge vent is special type of shingle that runs lengthwise across your gabled or slanted roof, and allows for air to ventilate out from attics and crawlspaces.

Consider how air circulates in your home. With windows and doors closed, the air has to go somewhere. As heat rises, for example, it flows upward to your attic or crawlspace. If there is nowhere for the air to ventilate out, it becomes trapped in that space and can cause your attic to turn into a sauna. Poor ventilation also can cause moisture build-up under your roof, which in turn can damage the roof deck. Shingles might rot as a result, and you'll need a new roof before you realize it!


----------



## KEVinKYroofs (Sep 22, 2010)

*Ridgevent is horrible*

If your attic is hot
do yourself the best possible install a powervent with humidistat
for 84 lowes its the price of 2 turbines or 6 box vents and does 10 times the work and shut off when it work is complete !
now thats ventilation !:thumbup:


----------



## danielbyrne (Oct 7, 2010)

Check the soffit vents. Also check to make sure they removed any existing attic vents like whirlybirds, 750s, gable vents etc. Another vent, near the ridge vent can negate the airflow from the soffit by being the source for the ridge vent's airflow. Consequently only circulating air in the top portion of the attic airspace.

It actually best to have a completely air tight roof deck as well. Running ice and water shield over the entire roof deck helps, but is costly. The next best thing to do to cut attic temps is to install a radiant barrier.

Radiant barriers are extremely effective at reducing the heat reaching your attic insulation, and they are fairly inexpensive.


----------

